# Hat schmieden überhaupt sinn?



## Arthaslight (20. Februar 2010)

Sers,

Ich skille grad mit meinem Krieger twink schmieden hoch und komme immer mehr ins grüblen ob ich den beruf wirklich weiterskillen soll (atm 250)
denn erstens ist es schweineteuer und zweitens kann man damit kaum nützliches zeug herstellen, geschweige den verkaufen.
Da sieht es bei Juwelenschleifen und verzauberungskunst ganz anders aus...

Also frage ich alle schmieder mit 450, gibt es eine möglichkeit mit dem beruft geld zu verdienen oder gibt es nützliche dinge wie schwerter die man herstellen kann? die waffen atm sind ja echt ein scherz, da fällt in ner hc ne bessere waffe.


----------



## Arosk (20. Februar 2010)

Mit Juwe max DPS Beruf, sonst hat es keinen Sinn.


----------



## Demostrus (6. März 2010)

Naja, mal abgesehen davon dass die Investition relativ "teuer" ist, lässt sich gut Geld machen indem man sich die ICC Sachen selbst Schmiedet und dann für einen teureren Preis im AH verkauft, so spart man sich Aufwand, Trink"gold" und das Gesuche nach einem Schmied, und macht gut und gerne 1-1,5k gold pro Produkt wenn mans richtig anstellt und den richtigen Käufer findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst ist Schmied natürlich genial mit 2 Extra Sockeln!


----------



## _DJMike_ (7. März 2010)

hab auch seit paar tagen schmiede auf 450 
hab mir einiges an geld zusammen gespart gleich mal im AH großteils alle guten rezepte (450 ) gekauft 
und da einiges hergestellt mit den mats die ich noch hatte 
und einfach mal von preisklasse 1,5K -5K eingestellt 

mittlerweile kaufe ich die mats nur noch billig im AH ( kostenpkt pro Teil ca. 2K ) und vk die sachen!! täglich !! um ca.4,5K + 
das heißt ich habe sogesehen min. 100% gewinn dabei 

die kosten für die mats sind herinnen und 2K + hab ich dann an gewinn was mir selber bleibt das geht an meine gildenbank vom twink ( goldbank )

mittlerweile hab ich ca. 67K gold verdient und es wird pro tag mehr 

am besten du siehst dir die preise an von den mats die du brauchst , was du selber farmen kannst und herstellen kannst , und was die anderen verlangen für die teile 
und dann stellst du deinen preis eben rein der angemessen ist 

mit der zeit weißt du an welchen tagen die mats sehr sehr günstig sind und kaufst dort gleich stackweiße ein 
so mache ich es zbsp. und verdien mir eine goldene nase dabei


aber spätestens mit dem neuen patch ist schmiedekunst nichts mehr wert !
da 1. CD von titanstahlbarren weg kommt das heißt du kannst dir von mir aus 2000titanstahlbarren am tag erstellen 
2. haben die alchis keinen CD auf titanbarren seit dem letzten patch das heißt unterm strich lieber vor dem patch noch schön geld verdienen als nach dem patch mit schmied untergehen 


PS : ist nur meine erfahrung was ich bisher gemacht habe 
nehme auch gerne kritik an und verbesserungsvorschläge 
aber wer sich informiert regelmäßig weiß das schmied eigentlich nach dem neuen patch und dann auch später noch nach Cata Addon nix mehr bringt.


----------



## simony (10. März 2010)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> hab auch seit paar tagen schmiede auf 450
> hab mir einiges an geld zusammen gespart gleich mal im AH großteils alle guten rezepte (450 ) gekauft
> und da einiges hergestellt mit den mats die ich noch hatte
> und einfach mal von preisklasse 1,5K -5K eingestellt
> ...



Schmied=/=BB


----------

